# Whizzers in San Jose... lot sale and or individual parts



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 12, 2017)

A fellow SJ biker is having a large sale. Lots of NOS and good usable stuff for Whizzers and some balloon parts as well. 40 plus years active in the hobby.....he is looking to sell all of it but can sell individual parts as well.  Good people to deal with.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 12, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/d/whizzer-s10/6414196028.html


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 15, 2017)

3zskq-6424201551@sale.craigslist.org


----------



## Steve Carlson (Jan 1, 2018)

WHIZZER S-10

Rebuilt J motor with roller crank (5 miles on motor) Rebuilt by Fred Koehnke*.*
Original factory fenders and rack and NOS drop stand, chain and chain guard.
5” Whizzer Brake and Schwinn drum brake on front laced with SS 105 gauge spokes, Torrington step nipples and NOS S-2 chrome rims.  The seat was recovered by Jim Baily. The Bakersfield handlebars have original twist grips.



Bike is running and only needs paint to complete the restoration.
Three other Whizzers and tons of parts. twocarlsonz@gmail.com


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 2, 2018)

Listing expired and the second post is probably the email to an expired posting. The S-10 shown is neato.


----------



## Steve Carlson (Jan 2, 2018)

Steve Carlson said:


> WHIZZER S-10
> 
> Rebuilt J motor with roller crank (5 miles on motor) Rebuilt by Fred Koehnke*.*
> Original factory fenders and rack and NOS drop stand, chain and chain guard.
> ...





Saving Tempest said:


> Listing expired and the second post is probably the email to an expired posting. The S-10 shown is neato.



If you are interested in the S-10 email me at twocarlsonz@gmail.com[


----------



## Steve Carlson (Jan 2, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Listing expired and the second post is probably the email to an expired posting. The S-10 shown is neato.



My contact info is below picture.


----------

